
Interactive map of house prices in England and Wales - briskat
http://house.briskat.com
======
UVB-76
It's worth mentioning the source data for this is not a complete record of
property transactions [1]

All commercial transactions are excluded, for example, so the massive
distortionary effect of speculative overseas investment in London property
(properties typically sold to foreign shell companies) is largely unreported.

[1] [https://www.gov.uk/guidance/about-the-price-paid-
data#data-e...](https://www.gov.uk/guidance/about-the-price-paid-data#data-
excluded-from-the-house-price-index-and-price-paid-data)

------
comrh
Nice, unless I'm missing it it needs a "clear all" button for the categories.

~~~
coroxout
I agree. Nice page though, enjoyed depressing myself with that...

(Where do you get the area names from? I realise you may not be able to change
them but OX13 5 Kingston "Pagpuize" should be Bagpuize.)

~~~
briskat
The data were originally taken from here -
[http://geolytix.co.uk/downloads/PostalBoundariesOpen2012.zip](http://geolytix.co.uk/downloads/PostalBoundariesOpen2012.zip)
and converted to GeoJson. We fixed the name on our end (it can be in browser
cache). We may add the a clear button.

